
Agera – Reactive Programming for Android - dikiaap
https://github.com/google/agera
======
jomclaughlin
An insightful analysis by one the primary authors of RxJava:
[http://akarnokd.blogspot.com/2016/04/google-agera-vs-
reactiv...](http://akarnokd.blogspot.com/2016/04/google-agera-vs-
reactivex.html)

~~~
dikiaap
So whether the project will have a huge market for users react? on the
articles google will not be able to

------
noelwelsh
Would this be of general interest if it hadn't come from Google? On a quick
skim I'm not seeing anything that hasn't been done elsewhere.

------
chrisweekly
> "Agera (Swedish for “to act”) is a super lightweight Android library that
> helps prepare data for consumption by the Android application components
> (such as Activities), or objects therein (such as Views), that have life-
> cycles in one form or another. It introduces a flavor of functional reactive
> programming, facilitates clear separation of the when, where and what
> factors of a data processing flow, and enables describing such a complex and
> asynchronous flow with a single expression, in near natural language. "
> [https://github.com/google/agera/wiki](https://github.com/google/agera/wiki)

~~~
dikiaap
Thanks, interesting

